# Heat Transfer Vinyl on acrylic hats



## dazzlindezigns (Jun 22, 2012)

What type of HTV is needed for baseball caps that are acrylic? Can Siser Easyweed work or is there a special type? Where can I get it from? Also is it possible to use a regular heat press for hats or do you have to have a cap press?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What kind of acrylic? Like a beanie?

Beanies certainly do not need a hat press, a standard press is best. Hat presses are geared more for caps with bills.

As far as vinyl, I can't see it. Not sure I've ever seen a beanie with vinyl. For beanies I would either dye sublimate or embroider.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thermoflex pro or sport works best. Siser's okay, but cheap. If you want your customers coming back, I'd go with Thermo Flex. 

Yes, I'd use a Hat Press for hats. People have made jigs to give them that ability, but they don't work that well.


----------



## dazzlindezigns (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm referring to baseball caps


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you go with Baseball caps, remember that the heat presses may need to have different says Platens. This is to allow you to take different profiles. Low, Medium or High. The profile is considered the hat height from the bill to the top of the hat. 

Most low cost heat presses are based on High Profile for Trucker hats. The Hip Hop style hats would work too.


----------



## Hockey44 (Sep 21, 2015)

Did you end up having any success? 
Can anyone give any tips on heat and temp for 100% acrylic snapback hats. I have a hat press that I haven't used yet (rookie). I did not realize these were Acrylic. 

I have Siser Easyweed, Thermaplex Plus for cutting and logos coming in SuperTEK sublistop. 

Any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

More than likely they won't take the heat. Make sure you use a teflon sheet on your trial so if it melts, it won't make a mess on your platen. Be interesting to find out how it comes out.


----------



## Hockey44 (Sep 21, 2015)

I had *some* sucess. My hat press is badly designed so getting the cap on and the press over the top and the right pressure was a chore. 
The contour didn't match either. Obviously not a name brand one.
But I perseviered and tried not to burn myself while needing 3 hands. 

I used Stahl's SuperTEK sublistop digitally printed logo onto 100% Acrylic snapback hat. 5 seconds @280, peel, cover and another 5 seconds. The pressure was pretty high but was very hard to control on my press. I used regular Siser Easyweed for the number at the same temp but about 15 seconds covered. 

You can see a tiny press mark in the right light. The logo goes into all the grooves. My son loved and slept in it. A few of his team mates now want one. 

Hopefully you can see the attached pics & make your own decision on if this works. I did melt the snaps in the back as I was too far over doing the number. Still works.


----------



## darmstro870 (Mar 7, 2017)

is that vinyl or sublimation ink and what temp did u do and how long did u press it on there for


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

use Siser HTV for acrylic hats.


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! I've been looking at the SubliTek for hats and other accessories, great result. 

man, those cheapie hat presses are rough..


----------

